# 2007 350 sport



## Benimar owner (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi guys

Trying to locate a manual for our new (to us). Benimar 350 sport on a 07 plate 
The manual that was supplied from the dealer is a generic one 

If anyone has an idea of where we could get one id be most grateful 

Had her 2 weeks and still not been away :-( 


Many thanks

Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you contacted the manufacturer yet?


----------

